# To have an erection, euphemistically



## SoupleCommeLeVent

I want to be able to say 

"Talking to you gives me an erection"

but euphemistically and in general terms

Can you help?! My poor attempt (I can't even manage it in English very well)

"Tout se réveille quand on parle avec quelqu'un qui plait"

Thanks!


----------



## victorio

Talking to you starts me up


----------



## SoupleCommeLeVent

Thanks xtra! I was thinking there might be something more subtle?!!


----------



## Aoyama

> "Talking to you gives me an erection"


is extremely clear (but then, I can understand "seeing you ...", but why is "talking to you ..." ), a euphemism could be anything, as in English.
_Tout se réveille en moi quand je parle avec vous/toi_ ...
_Rien que parler avec toi me rend tout dur_ ...
I have a friend who likes the expression "gonfler du slip" ...
But I guess here we could end up with a limitless list of ... euphemisms.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

SoupleCommeLeVent said:


> I want to be able to say
> 
> "Talking to you gives me an erection"



Might not be the ideal approach to adopt with French women but how and ever. 

Something like this might work:

_Parler avec toi fait dresser mon chapiteau_.


----------



## Aoyama

What do you mean "(it) might work" ? Lexically no problem ... Mais pour le reste ...


----------



## SoupleCommeLeVent

i was hoping for something which rather more vaguely implies the erection....

I wonder if there is something similar to "my dog's ears prick up when he hears your voice" ?!


----------



## Aoyama

You could talk about tail, but ears ...


----------



## SoupleCommeLeVent

La queue?! Lol a bit too direct

But seriously how do you describe a dog's ears pricking up?!


----------



## Aoyama

Dresser les oreilles.


----------



## SoupleCommeLeVent

Thanks. As to your surprise that a man can get an erection just by talking, well it depends how close she is standing and what is being said!


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Well I hope all that works out for you.


----------



## Aoyama

Not so much a surprise, I've had my days also (still have, in fact). But ... seeing is better than hearing.
Now, back to the point : "rien qu'à vous entendre, j'en suis tout levé" might work ...


----------



## Xavier11222

Il me semble qu'en français, "Tes mots sont la flûte hypnotique qui fait danser mon cobra royal", "Le miel de tes paroles fait se dresser mon ours brun" ou "Ta voix est le compte à rebours de mon Cap Canaveral" sont à même de recréer l'effet de l'original.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Xavier11222 said:


> Il me semble qu'en français, "Tes mots sont la flûte hypnotique qui fait danser mon cobra royal", "Le miel de tes paroles fait se dresser mon ours brun" ou "Ta voix est le compte à rebours de mon Cap Canaveral" sont à même de recréer l'effet de l'original.


 
Trèeeeees joli ! Bravo, bravo.


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, question de jugement. L'ours brun est une bonne idée. Pour "Ta voix est le compte à rebours de mon Cap Canaveral", je dirais plutôt "Ta voix est le compte à rebours de ma rampe de lancement".
Mais bon, des goûts et des couleurs ... Je crois quand même que comme en toute chose, il faut rester simple. Une trop grande sophistication nuit quant à l'effet produit (et recherché).


----------



## SoupleCommeLeVent

Well thank you these are great suggestions! I feel like i could translate a mills and boon novel!

What about "things are starting to stir downstairs"?


----------



## Aoyama

"Ca commence à bouger en bas/au rez-de-chaussée", but, frankly (at that point), I think you need something more classy. Dotting your is and crossing your ts too much may not be such a good idea. Euphemism is what you said ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut SoupleCommeLeVent,

How about: t'entendre me remue ?


----------



## xtrasystole

My try: _'Quand je t'écoute, c'est midi à ma pendule'_ (it's noon by my clock).


----------



## SoupleCommeLeVent

thanks some great suggestions

and xtra, I liked your earlier suggestions as well that you deleted?!?!


----------



## xtrasystole

Actually I just didn't get your question straight (I confused _'euphemistically' _with _'figuratively'_).


----------



## LV4-26

My two cents
_Quand je t'entends, je suis ému tout partout._
(_Tout partout_ is a familiar/slightly childish expression for _partout_)



			
				Aoyama said:
			
		

> But ... seeing is better than hearing.


Discrimination d'un visuel à l'égard des auditifs/verbaux.


----------



## SoupleCommeLeVent

Je suis emu tout partout

- is about the level of subtlety i was looking for


----------



## Aoyama

Speaking about subtlety, I'd go for : "je suis mu tout partout". You'd then have to ponder about "émouvoir" et "mouvoir" and "move" in English ...


----------



## SoupleCommeLeVent

Actually, what's the normal way of saying it?

Tu me fais bander?
Je bande quand je te vois?


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Peut-être un peu suranné mais tout en nuance: Je vous parle et je suis ému.


----------



## Aoyama

The above (#26) is correct, but I wouldn't use it in front of a lady ... And then, no euphemism here.


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Peut-être un peu suranné: Je te parle et je suis ému.


----------

